# Trying to find secondary wiring ground location(s).



## firsthere (6 mo ago)

Hello everyone, new here, I have a JD210 LE industrial skip loader which I bought new in 2005. Recently noticed the horn and brake lights quit working. Turn, flasher, and work light all are fine. Checked fuses and they are all good.

I think there maybe a ground problem and wondering if anyone has an idea of how Deere usually completes the ground circuit, There is a large (red) battery cable under the dash but I cannot find how it connects to the smaller Gauge and accessory ground wires. Hope this all makes sense?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy firsthere, welcome to the tractor forum.

Secondary grounds are normally made through metal components of the tractor (engine, chassis, sheet metal, etc.). Gradual corrosion over time will alter ground circuits. I would temporarily run a ground wire to to your horn and and brake lights to see if they work with a new ground. If so, do a neat/professional looking job and make the ground wire permanent.


----------

